# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Radionice za djecu čiji se roditelji rastaju

## Mukica

http://www.skole.hr/roditelji/zaniml...w=355#mod_news




> *Radionice za djecu čiji se roditelji rastaju*
> 
> *Autor:* Admin
>  	 	Obiteljski centar grada Zagreba organizira radionice za djecu čiji su  roditelji u postupku razvoda braka ili su se već razveli.
> 
> 	 	Razvod braka je vrlo intenzivan stresor, kako za bračne partnere tako i  za njihovu djecu. Bračni partneri su često u sukobu, a komunikacija im  je poremećena.
> 
> 	Djeca čiji se roditelji rastaju u značajnoj su mjeri izložena  roditeljskim svađama i nizu situacija u kojima se nikada do sada nisu  našli, što kod njih uzrokuje doživljavanje stresa, straha, nesigurnosti,  tjeskobe i sl., a situaciju dodatno pogoršavaju i smanjeni kapaciteti  roditelja da adekvatno reagiraju i pruže djeci podršku radi lakšeg  prevladavanja krize.
> 	Program „Mama i tata se rastaju“ usmjeren je na osnaživanje i pružanje  podrške djeci čiji se roditelji rastaju s naglaskom na stjecanje  vještina suočavanja sa stresom. Ciljevi programa su prepoznavanje i  izražavanje vlastitih emocija, razvijanje strategija suočavanja sa  stresom, učenje socijalnih vještina, podizanje razine samopoštovanja i  samopouzdanja te ublažavanje negativnih posljedica razvoda braka  roditelja.
> ...

----------

